# [CAMBIO HORARIO] NO ha cambiado el foro ni el sistema (xD)

## sefirotsama

Pues eso, el sistema no cambió por defecto la hora (me quedé hasta las tantas a ver si cambiaba), y por lo que veo ahora el foro tampoco ha cambiado la hora...

Por si alguien no se ha dado cuenta ayer hubo un cambio de hora (las 3 a.m pasaron a ser las 2 a.m.) y veo que el sistema no lo hace automaticamente. 

Aunque estos  cambios solo són 2 veces por año, alguien sabe como automatizarlo? (a parte de sincronizar con un reloj externo, usando la hora local)

----------

## ekz

Hace 2 semanas fue el cambio en Chile, jeje nunca me fijé en el horario del foro 

SAludos

----------

## pcmaster

A mí sí me ha cambiado de forma automática.

Bueno, realmente noe stuve hasta las 3 despierto para comprobarlo. El sobremesa los apagué anoche y hoy tras encenderlo tenía la hora correcta. El servidor (que funciona 24x7) también.

Por si te sirve de algo, tengo ntp instalado en ambos equipos.

----------

## Theasker

a mi me ha pasado también lo mismo, no ha actualizado la hora del sistama, ¿hay alguna forma para q lo haga automáticamente?

----------

## gringo

sacado de aqui https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4074195.html#4074195

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  Asegúrate de tener vixie-cron instalado, y de que está andando:
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge -pv vixie-cron # si no lo está, quita el -pv y emérgelo
> ...

 

saluetes

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *gringo wrote:*   

> sacado de aqui ...

 

Déjate de complicar las cosas innecesariamente. Un simple

```
cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Madrid /etc/localtime
```

basta y sobra. Ese es el fichero que contiene la información del cambio horario.

No vale un symlink si se tiene /usr en otra partición. Según dicen en la guía para castellanizar gentoo.

Juraría que en EEUU no cambian la hora, aunque lo desconozco, por eso el horario en los foros no se modificó, pero si tan molesto resulta, que cambien el horario de los foros por idiomas, no sería complicado con un script, pero las cosas se complican aún más con idiomas como el español, si la fecha de cambio de hora varía entre Chile y España, sería imposible acertar, mejor que queden únicamente con la hora estadounidense: (Todas las horas están en GMT - 5 Horas). Pero insisto, desconozco si en EEUU cambian la hora.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Déjate de complicar las cosas innecesariamente

 

y tu lee el hilo antes de decir tonterías. Ya me explicarás como haciendo eso que dices la hora se actualiza automáticamente ...

saluetes

----------

## sirope

Que suerte... Aqui la hora siempre es la misma...   :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *gringo wrote:*   

> y tu lee el hilo antes de decir tonterías. Ya me explicarás como haciendo eso que dices la hora se actualiza automáticamente ...

 

Lo he leído por completo nuevamente, y no creo estar diciendo ninguna tontería, esa es tu opinión, TE LO EXPLICO: a mí me ha cambaido la hora automáticamente sin hacer absolutamente nada más, tanto el desktop como el laptop, y en ese momento no estaba el laptop conectado a internet...

http://www.escomposlinux.org/lfs-es/recetas/time.html (3. DETERMINANDO TU ZONA HORARIA)

Por si no te parece suficiente, busca, busca...

http://www.google.es/linux?hl=es&safe=off&q=localtime+cambio+de+hora&btnG=Buscar&meta=

¿Quién dice tonterías?

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> a mí me ha cambaido la hora automáticamente sin hacer absolutamente nada más, tanto el desktop como el laptop, y en ese momento no estaba el laptop conectado a internet... 

 

eso tan sólo quiere decir que habrá cogido la hora de la bios, como debe ser, pero no quiere decir que todo se arregle poniendo tan sólo ese enlace ( o al menos no era así la última vez que lo miré en gentoo - había que cambiar alguna cosa mas en el clock del conf.d si mal no recuerdo ).

Si he recomendado lo de arriba es porque pienso que es lo mejor para un usuario de gentoo ya que te olvidas del tema para siempre.

De cualquier manera, te pido perdón por mi comentario anterior, releyéndo el hilo ahora creo que te interpreté mal.

saluetes

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *gringo wrote:*   

> De cualquier manera, te pido perdón por mi comentario anterior, releyéndo el hilo ahora creo que te interpreté mal.

 

Disculpas aceptadas   :Wink: 

Con respecto a /etc/conf.d/clock, ahora incluye el parámetro TIMEZONE. (No incluído anteriormente)

TIMEZONE="Europe/Madrid"

Para que lo busque de /usr/share/zoneinfo 

Pero insisto,  *http://www.eslomas.com/index.php/archives/2005/01/28/configurando-la-fecha-y-hora-en-linux/ wrote:*   

> Para que el sistema operativo pueda calcular la hora real a partir de la almaecenada en el reloj hardware, es necesario disponer de información sobre el huso horario. Para ello los sistemas Linux utilizan una archivo con nombre /etc/localtime. Este archivo suele ser un enlace a un archivo con la información a una zona ubicada normalmente en /usr/share/zoneinfo.
> 
> En esta carpeta hay muchos archivos aunque en realidad haya únicamente 24 husos horarios. Esto se debe a que hay situaciones en las que los husos horarios cambian, por ejemplo debido a adelantos horarios de verano e invierno…

 

Más claro, agua.

Te reto a que el 30 de marzo de 2008 hagas únicamente lo que he dicho, o modifiques el /etc/conf.d/clock añadiendo tu TIMEZONE, verás como cambia sólo y a las 2:00 marcará las 3:00 automágicamente... Haciendo, como decía, innecesario complicar más las cosas con rdate y una tarea cron completamente innecesaria. Sobre todo si no se está siempre conectado a internet.

saluetes...

----------

## opotonil

Hombre, a mi no se me actualizo y tengo hecho el:

```

cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Madrid /etc/localtime

```

y en /etc/conf.d/clock

```

TIMEZONE="Europe/Madrid"

```

aunque ahora que lo pienso creo que en alguna actualizacion uno de los ebuild que se actualizo fue el "sys-libs/timezone-data" y no volvi a hacer el "cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Madrid /etc/localtime" que imagino fuese necesario, por si acaso lo voy a hacer otra vez y en medio año os cuento XD

Por cierto que es mejor rdate o ntp ¿que diferencia hay? por lo que he estado mirando dicen que ntp es mas avanzado, pero... no se me acaba de ocurrir en que y tampoco dan mas explicaciones.

Salu2.

PD: creo que estais hablando de cosas distintas, the incredible hurd y gringo. Por lo que entiendo gringo se refiere a mantener continuamente actualizado el reloj (incluida la actualizacion a horario de invierno o verano), mientras que the incredible hurd creo que se refiere a actualizar tan solo a horario de invierno o verano.

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> aunque ahora que lo pienso creo que en alguna actualizacion uno de los ebuild que se actualizo fue el "sys-libs/timezone-data" y no volvi a hacer el "cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Madrid /etc/localtime" que imagino fuese necesario, por si acaso lo voy a hacer otra vez y en medio año os cuento XD

 

Nooo, espera, hazles un diff antes a ambos. Aunque lo lógico es que no lo hayan modificado en absoluto. De hecho la actualización se vio motivada con motivo de la introducción de cambio de horario en algunos estados de EEUU (por eso dudo de si en todos o no).

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Por cierto que es mejor rdate o ntp ¿que diferencia hay? por lo que he estado mirando dicen que ntp es mas avanzado, pero... no se me acaba de ocurrir en que y tampoco dan mas explicaciones.

 

Yo uso ntpdate, para complicarte aún más las cosas, y no tengo ni la más mínima queja. Lo tengo en default, y se ejecuta sólo cuando inicio el equipo (1 o 2 veces por día), no está en ninguno de mis cron por lo que no se ejecutó durante toda la noche del domingo. Por otra parte, estaba con mi laptop a unos 30Km de casa, sin conexión a internet y de no ser por el /etc/localtime no se me ocurre otra expicación.

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PD: creo que estais hablando de cosas distintas, the incredible hurd y gringo. Por lo que entiendo gringo se refiere a mantener continuamente actualizado el reloj (incluida la actualizacion a horario de invierno o verano), mientras que the incredible hurd creo que se refiere a actualizar tan solo a horario de invierno o verano.

 

Cierto, llevas toda la razón.

Si algunos usuarios decimos que se nos ha actualizado correctamente y otros decís que no, yo pondría un bug, mencionando este post en caso de ser necesario. opotonil, si lo tienes como dices, yo no hice absolutamente nada más para que se cambiase automágicamente, alguna debe ser la diferencia en nuestras configuraciones. Pero si a pcmaster y a mí nos ha funcionado, algo debeis haber hecho mal, consultar los ewarn que contengan avisos con la palabra clock. No se me ocurre otra cosa.

----------

## opotonil

Upss, demasiado tarde para el diff fue publicar el post y hacer el "cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Madrid /etc/localtime". Hubiera sido lo suyo... pero no se me ocurrio.

Salu2.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> http://www.eslomas.com/index.php/archives/2005/01/28/configurando-la-fecha-y-hora-en-linux/ escribió:
> 
> Para que el sistema operativo pueda calcular la hora real a partir de la almaecenada en el reloj hardware, es necesario disponer de información sobre el huso horario. Para ello los sistemas Linux utilizan una archivo con nombre /etc/localtime. Este archivo suele ser un enlace a un archivo con la información a una zona ubicada normalmente en /usr/share/zoneinfo.
> 
> En esta carpeta hay muchos archivos aunque en realidad haya únicamente 24 husos horarios. Esto se debe a que hay situaciones en las que los husos horarios cambian, por ejemplo debido a adelantos horarios de verano e invierno…
> ...

 

si, tú lo has dicho, mas claro, agua.

 *Quote:*   

> sin conexión a internet y de no ser por el /etc/localtime no se me ocurre otra expicación. 

 

a mi tampoco, tal y como yo lo entiendo, el script de arranque de gentoo comparó ambos relojes, vió la fecha y pensó "ótia, toca currar"  :Smile: 

Yo uso un cliente de estos simplemente pá olvidarme de todo esto, ya no sólo para actualizar cuando toca sino que si mal no recuerdo no se me actualizaban solo despues de configurarlo ( por un fallo mío seguramente, no lo discuto),y sobre todo porque el reloj de al menos dos de mis máquinas era (o aún es, no lo sé) totalmente inestable. Ahora igual ya se ha solucionao, la última vez que lo miré fue hace años, pero ya me dá igual, pá eso tengo este software. Me dá lo mismo que sea el ntp o el rdate, uso el último porque si mal no recuerdo no le lleva tanto tiempo compilarse como al ntp, imagino que sobre todo porque viene de serie tb. con todo el tinglao para montar un servidor ntp, pero no por otra cosa. Pá lo que yo hago me llega y me sobra asi que aupa rdate  :Smile: 

saluetes

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> Upss, demasiado tarde para el diff fue publicar el post y hacer el "cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Madrid /etc/localtime". Hubiera sido lo suyo... pero no se me ocurrio.
> 
> 

 

Pues supongo que eran diferentes y has perdido las diferencias para siempre...

```
diff /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Madrid /mnt/debian/usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Madrid

Los ficheros binarios /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Madrid y /mnt/debian/usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Madrid son distintos
```

¿Qué habrán cambiado? no le veo ningún sentido.

Lo dicho, deberiais poner un bug, a mí se me escapa por qué puede fallar en unos sistemas y en otros no.

[CONFIG]Changement de fuseau horaire (résolu) --> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-590738.html

(Edito: el título del topic en francés traducido significa: Cambio de huso horario)

Además de los alemanes, etc. Creo que ha sido un problema común en toda Europa. Buscad "zoneinfo" (sin comillas) por los distintos foros según el idioma y adjuntar enlaces al bug-report. Yo no puedo enviarlo porque a mí me ha funcionado correctamente, no sería ético.

Pero efectivamente es un bug.

----------

## opotonil

Pues la verdad que de frances ni idea, pero al ver en el enlace que pusiste "(résolu)" me dio por echarle un vistazo, repito que de frances ni idea, pero parece ser que la cosa tiene que ver con el archivo "/etc/adjtime".

Segun postea @guilc:

```

rm /etc/adjtime

```

y el siguiente post es:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> @guilc:Parfait!! Merci beaucoup! 
> 
> 

 

que aunque no tenga ni idea de frances yo diria que traducido es: @guilc:Perfecto!! Muchas gracias!

mi /etc/adjtime contiene:

```

$ cat /etc/adjtime

-25.144270 1193846022 0.000000

1193780629

LOCAL

```

A ver si el de alguien al que se le actualizase la hora correctamente sin rdate ni ntp tiene el mismo contenido...

Salu2.

----------

## sefirotsama

Con esto:

```
cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Madrid /etc/localtime
```

y el conf.d/clock configurado, no funciona.. es como lo tenia yo... vaya, además durante el cambio horario estaba conectado...

Pero en fin, tampoco es algo que me preocupe especialmente

----------

